# loach commited suicide



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

last night I heard my loach moving around in the gravel. This morning I went to get my tank cleaning supplies that are about 3 feet away from my tanks and noticed something brown and crunchy in the bottom of the bucket.
it was my horse faced loach. I can hardly believe it.
I wonder why it decided to leave the tank after 3 years?
looking for a mate? didn't like being alone?
I gave it shrimp pellets, live and dead worms as well as crushed snails so it should have been ok with the menu.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Aw I'm so sorry... tough loss. 
We've not had anyone commit suicide yet but now you've got me worried that our horseface will. We see him so little it wouldn't be hard for him to disappear and us not know it


----------



## CoryLoachFreak (Feb 20, 2006)

*Even though Horseface Loaches live most of their life in the substrate, they are known to be "jumpers". I swear they think they have wings!!!

The three that I have in one of my 55's come out all the time and play with the Zipper Loaches. Pretty funny to watch them. I have them in other tanks as well, and hardly ever see them.

Sorry to hear about your loss.

Jeff
"ThePlantManager" *


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks folks, I don't think I will get any more undergravel fishes. I don't see them enough.
this little fish was nice and fat and wasn't all that afraid. I feel quite upset about it.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Aw, sorry to hear that. I've known a lot of loaches to do that, if you don't keep the aquarium tightly covered then expect some "jumping" haha


----------

